# Amplificador operacional con Vcc de 0 a 5V



## pet (Jul 9, 2007)

Hola estoy buscando un amplificador operacioal que pueda ser alimentado con una tensión de entre 0 y 5 voltios. Lo mas normal es que se alimenten con una tensión inversa de +15 a -15...

Me han comentado que microchip tiene unos AO que además trabajan con una salida de 0 a 5 voltios.

GRACIAS...


----------



## mabauti (Jul 9, 2007)

busca el LM324 (x4) o el LM358 (x2)


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 9, 2007)

que señal debes amplificar?


----------



## pet (Jul 10, 2007)

debo amplificar una señal procedente de una etapa conversor corriente-tensión para obtener una salida de entre 0 y 5v.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 10, 2007)

Bonito pastel, supongo que utilizas una resistencia como sensor de bajo valos.
Hay integrados especializados de la casa max y linear, te recomiendo encarecidamente fijes la resolucion que necesitas, con un pic de 10bits lo mismo lo puedes conectar directamente si necesitas una medida a groso modo, es un tema de decimales.

Prueba de hacer esto, pero antes simulalo, recuerdo haber tenido algunos problemas en la medicion de corrientes.

busca desing ideas de ka pagina edn.com

o en epanorama.net

Ojo no es un tema tribial, tanto si utilizas fuente dual como simple, puedes hacer un diseño muy simple pero debes comprobarlo.


----------



## pet (Jul 11, 2007)

Gracias, pero ya tengo la solución...

Además creo que no me has entendido.. El PIC ya lleva conversores A/D... No me hace falta saber ningún tipo de resolución. 
Mi problema era, en realidad, que no sabía si alimentando los amplificador operacionales a una tensión de 0 a 5 voltios podría llegar a tener en la salida una tensión de entre 0 y 5 voltios...

Con los amplificador operacionales rail to rail (como el AD8031) puedo alimentar el circuito con solo 5 voltios y en la salida solo me puede llegar a afectar en 20 milivoltios.


----------

